# Seasonal Allergies



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Monty is six months old and this is enjoying his first Spring, but I have noticed some discharge in his eyes, paw licking and some sneezing. All signs of seasonal allergies. I gave him a Benadryl the other day to relieve his symptoms, but I am wondering if other members are having the same issues and if so, how are you dealing with it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June has seasonal allergies.
Most of the time I can keep them in check with Zyrtec, and twice a week ear cleanings.
June is a adult dog. I don't know the correct dosage for a young one.

Be sure to NEVER use Zyrtec-D.
Dogs can NOT take Pseudoephedrine.


----------



## AbeeV (Mar 9, 2019)

Cavedog said:


> Monty is six months old and this is enjoying his first Spring, but I have noticed some discharge in his eyes, paw licking and some sneezing. All signs of seasonal allergies. I gave him a Benadryl the other day to relieve his symptoms, but I am wondering if other members are having the same issues and if so, how are you dealing with it.


You pretty much have described Abee’s allergies. She has the eye discharge, paw gnawing and even nasal discharge when she shakes her head. She also has ear redness in one ear. In addition to our giving her Benadryl, the vet now gives her a shot that has provided Significant relief for several weeks. Unfortunately it’s a spendy shot. Some dogs don’t need them very frequently. Others need another shot every month. Good luck!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

My 6mos old Ellie is getting the eye discharge now. Lots of blooms of smelly flowers going on in the woods that we hike in almost daily. If it gets bad i'm going to look into the proper dose of Zyrtec for her, that worked best for our last dog.


----------

